# Thoughts on Cpanel



## Disparia (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm moving my company to a pair of new dedicated webservers soon and would like to get away from Plesk (license fees, among other annoyances). Now while I could run them both from the command-line, I'm the only one here that can do it, so a panel is more or less a requirement.

Is Cpanel intrusive? Is it like Plesk where it tries to handle everything? Moving every conf file to a location of it's liking? With an interface design by a monkey? that has been drinking!? and has lost an eye in a monkey knife fight!!??

That's what I'm trying to get away from.

Anyhoo, I'm open to suggestions as well, though those are the two biggies you'll find all hosts.


----------



## Disparia (Jul 1, 2009)

Forgot to add - can't have a panel that breaks if I update the server behind it's back


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 1, 2009)

thats the main reason why i'm not using any sort of cpanel at tpu. i dont trust those things and text config files give me more flexibility

have you considered going without cpanel and documenting all the important stuff?


----------



## Disparia (Jul 2, 2009)

That would be nice, they're just paranoid (and rightfully so) after years and years of inexperienced techs. Will probably have to live with Cpanel for at least one contract cycle.

It's been a slow uphill battle, but I'm making head-way with them


----------

